# Dream non-equine, non-canine pets?



## Wishfilly (18 April 2022)

Inspired by the thread in the dog house. 

For years, I've wanted a snake- I used to know a guy who had lots of snakes, and really enjoyed handling them and interacting with them. At work, we have a "classroom snake" who I enjoy looking after. 

If I ever own a house big enough to have a separate freezer for the food, I definitely would have one (or a couple). 

I've always liked royal/ball pythons, and the interesting "morphs" they come in. A reptile shop near me currently has a pied ball python for sale- which is one of my favourite morphs. 

So, if money and living situation was no object, what pets would you have?


----------



## Moobli (18 April 2022)

I can send you a few 🙈😂


----------



## Moobli (18 April 2022)

I’d love a pet fox … despite me also thinking it wouldn’t be right or fair to keep a wild animal as a pet 🙄😬


----------



## Wishfilly (18 April 2022)

Moobli said:



			I’d love a pet fox … despite me also thinking it wouldn’t be right or fair to keep a wild animal as a pet 🙄😬

View attachment 91023

Click to expand...

Yes, I'd never keep one, but there is definitely also part of me that would like a pet fox!


----------



## ArklePig (18 April 2022)

I've always wanted a herd of goats. I live in a 3 bed semi so when I get the lotto win and I have a few acres maybe 😂


----------



## smolmaus (18 April 2022)

Moobli said:



			I’d love a pet fox … despite me also thinking it wouldn’t be right or fair to keep a wild animal as a pet 🙄😬
		
Click to expand...

Right there with you. Tiktok keeps showing me people in the US with domesticated raccoons and I am so torn 😭 their little hands!!

I would like to have a little mischief of rats, if I had the time and if the cats could be trusted. Or a little parrot like a conure or a cockatiel. (The big birds still spook me.) You might as well have a human child for the amount of work they are though so I won't be getting a parrot. The cats have limited me a lot in house pet options, so they appear to have been priority No. 1! 

The pony is already my dream pet anyway, can my unrealistic dream be having her in the house with me? 😂


----------



## millikins (18 April 2022)

Again I don't agree with catching wild animals to keep as pets but since this a dream thread, I've always wanted a racoon.


----------



## millikins (18 April 2022)

smolmaus said:



			Right there with you. Tiktok keeps showing me people in the US with domesticated raccoons and I am so torn 😭 their little hands!!

I would like to have a little mischief of rats, if I had the time and if the cats could be trusted. Or a little parrot like a conure or a cockatiel. (The big birds still spook me.) You might as well have a human child for the amount of work they are though so I won't be getting a parrot. The cats have limited me a lot in house pet options, so they appear to have been priority No. 1!

The pony is already my dream pet anyway, can my unrealistic dream be having her in the house with me? 😂
		
Click to expand...

My rat couldn't be trusted with the poor old cat, on one occasion she bounded across the kitchen just to sink her teeth in his tail


----------



## Wishfilly (18 April 2022)

Again, it's something I would never do, but raccoons are indeed incredibly cute!


----------



## I'm Dun (18 April 2022)

Sugar gliders!


----------



## Horseysheepy (18 April 2022)

I would love an elephant 🐘. They are just so wonderful.


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (18 April 2022)

Hundreds and hundreds and hundreds of cats. Silver tabbies, bengals at top of the list. 😁

Buff Orpingtons, pygmy goats, sheep, (valois blacknose) jersey cows.


----------



## MotherOfChickens (18 April 2022)

White park cattle,  Kerry hill sheep, blue faced leicesters and Norwegian forest cats.


----------



## fankino04 (18 April 2022)

Highland cows / jersey cows / Ayrshire cows, any kind of cows really lol


----------



## Caol Ila (18 April 2022)

A snake. I grew up with snakes, and our corn snakes bred regularly. My parents still have the male, called Twister, who was acquired when I was a kid. They live forever.

I also want a Madagascar hissing cockroach. I think they are cute.

OH is not fan of reptiles or invertebrates as pets.


----------



## AFishOutOfWater (18 April 2022)

millikins said:



			Again I don't agree with catching wild animals to keep as pets but since this a dream thread, I've always wanted a racoon.
		
Click to expand...

Pet raccoons are not normally wild caught


----------



## AFishOutOfWater (18 April 2022)

MUDSKIPPER !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
duprasi
Gundi

also my mum wants suggies and dormice lol. I know someone with flying squirrels too who are very lovely little things.

oh god there's so many I want tbh ....... weird pets are sort of my thing lol.  I almost got APM last year but couldn't find a breeder close enough and their water needs mean long distance travel sounded a bit nerve wracking.

eta - chinchillas evidently are a DANGEROUS GATEWAY DRUG


----------



## Pinkvboots (18 April 2022)

A Giraffe I love the eyes and faces of them although not sure where I would keep one.


----------



## Redders (18 April 2022)

Not that I ever would as don’t agree with wildlife pets, but I often dream of pet otters! 
I have grand plans of an entire large garden enclosed aviary - attached to the house with a room for the birds and getting rescue parrots who are happy to live in a colony - this would require a lottery win mind as I would want the garden enclosed in the aviary to be like two acres!


----------



## spacefaer (18 April 2022)

I had a cockatiel as a child ...... Oh the screeching - never again - very very eardrum bursting


----------



## norolim (18 April 2022)

I've always wanted alpacas. I just love them! It's a dream to have a little herd of them just for the sheer joy of it


----------



## fetlock (18 April 2022)

Redders said:



			Not that I ever would as don’t agree with wildlife pets, but I often dream of pet otters!
I have grand plans of an entire large garden enclosed aviary - attached to the house with a room for the birds and getting rescue parrots who are happy to live in a colony - this would require a lottery win mind as I would want the garden enclosed in the aviary to be like two acres!
		
Click to expand...

You'll enjoy this 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1286350322273640448


----------



## millikins (18 April 2022)

I watched a t.v. program once with a chap who kept otters. His were the Indian ones which are a bit smaller and not endangered. His opinion was that they make wonderful pets, just not if you ever want human friends too as they stink, if they are anything like my ferret before he was neutered I get his point.


----------



## Meowy Catkin (18 April 2022)

Cheetahs. 

In my unrealistic dream, they essentially have a bigger cat flap but other than that just turn up and fit in like the ex ferals have (because there are wild cheetahs in Wales in my dreams apparently).


----------



## TPO (18 April 2022)

Meowy Catkin said:



			Cheetahs.

In my unrealistic dream, they essentially have a bigger cat flap but other than that just turn up and fit in like the ex ferals have (because there are wild cheetahs in Wales in my dreams apparently).
		
Click to expand...

With you on this, always had a soft spot for them. Maybe I was a sheikh in a previous life 😆


----------



## Rumtytum (18 April 2022)

Snow leopard and, as we are in fantasy land, mine would be so loving we would cuddle up together and it would wrap its beautiful tail around me ❤️


----------



## Moobli (18 April 2022)

Redders said:



			Not that I ever would as don’t agree with wildlife pets, but I often dream of pet otters!
I have grand plans of an entire large garden enclosed aviary - attached to the house with a room for the birds and getting rescue parrots who are happy to live in a colony - this would require a lottery win mind as I would want the garden enclosed in the aviary to be like two acres!
		
Click to expand...

I don't know if you are old enough to remember Terry Nutkins.  He lost two fingers to Gavin Maxwell's pet otter


----------



## Moobli (18 April 2022)

norolim said:



			I've always wanted alpacas. I just love them! It's a dream to have a little herd of them just for the sheer joy of it 

Click to expand...

They are very cute, but a bit pongy.


----------



## Archangel (18 April 2022)

Giant Pandas.


----------



## HashRouge (18 April 2022)

Cats. I want all the cats please and thank you.


----------



## Meowy Catkin (18 April 2022)

Rumtytum said:



			Snow leopard and, as we are in fantasy land, mine would be so loving we would cuddle up together and it would wrap its beautiful tail around me ❤️
		
Click to expand...

I want one too now! They do have the best tails. 



HashRouge said:



			Cats. I want all the cats please and thank you.
		
Click to expand...

Yes... I think that covers it nicely (but they must be well behaved, not fight and not pee on things that are not for peeing on).


----------



## ycbm (18 April 2022)

I have always wanted some capybara, giant guinea pigs! 
.


----------



## ycbm (18 April 2022)

fetlock said:



			You'll enjoy this


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1286350322273640448

Click to expand...

🤣🤣🤣


----------



## meleeka (18 April 2022)

Pinkvboots said:



			A Giraffe I love the eyes and faces of them although not sure where I would keep one.
		
Click to expand...

Grown up son thinks we should swap the horses for giraffes. You can buy them off the internet apparently.


----------



## fiwen30 (18 April 2022)

A panther. I’m absolutely dying to know what their round chubby bellies feel like, and to hold their enormous murder mittens.


----------



## Meowy Catkin (18 April 2022)

fiwen30 said:



			A panther. I’m absolutely dying to know what their round chubby bellies feel like, and to hold their enormous murder mittens.
		
Click to expand...

I'm currently indulging my 'big cat' dreams with artwork. So far I have a print of a lion and one of a tiger. A cheetah was already on the want list and now I have added a snow leopard and a black panther due to this thread.


----------



## paddy555 (18 April 2022)

smolmaus said:



			The pony is already my dream pet anyway, can my unrealistic dream be having her in the house with me? 😂
		
Click to expand...

unrealistic??


----------



## Goldenstar (18 April 2022)

Two pigs and an otter or two .


----------



## paddy555 (18 April 2022)

they are of course well trained. This little chap realises the need for hand washing after using the lavatory.


----------



## Nicnac (18 April 2022)

When I was young for quite a few years I asked for a crocodile every time anyone asked me what I wanted for my birthday/Christmas.  Apparently I was going to keep it in the bath.

Now I'd settle for a hippo or two.


----------



## Emilieu (18 April 2022)

Guinea pigs. We have too many household pets that would eat them to make it practical and they are so messy but I just absolutely adore them. We have some coming to visit for a couple of weeks in the summer, I can’t wait!


----------



## SO1 (18 April 2022)

I like guinea pigs

Guinea Pig Bridge https://g.co/kgs/QHzQCj


----------



## SO1 (18 April 2022)

I would Guinea pigs.


----------



## Caol Ila (18 April 2022)

No other takers for the roaches??

They are adorable. Look at this random man on the internet with his cockroach! He looks so happy. One day, OH will give in


----------



## AFishOutOfWater (18 April 2022)

Caol Ila said:



			No other takers for the roaches??

They are adorable. Look at this random man on the internet with his cockroach! He looks so happy. One day, OH will give in







Click to expand...

I think you should just get some TBF. 🤷 They are very cool, people just don't like invertebrates lol. I had wanted GALS since I was about 4, then when I could I just got some 😅 they're not exactly the sort of creatures who require you to have a total lifestyle overhaul to accommodate their needs and your OH would probably warm up to them over time.


----------



## Hepsibah (18 April 2022)

I'd like jumping spiders like this one. They're so cute and fuzzy. Like kittens with eight legs.


----------



## Hepsibah (18 April 2022)

....and some of these!


----------



## Meowy Catkin (19 April 2022)

DB the cat is a big fan of the squeaky frog... I'm not sure that he'd look after it mind you.


----------



## Emilieu (19 April 2022)

SO1 said:



			I like guinea pigs

Guinea Pig Bridge https://g.co/kgs/QHzQCj

Click to expand...

This might be the best start to a day that I have ever had.


----------



## Chippers1 (19 April 2022)

Red panda for me please!


----------



## Widgeon (19 April 2022)

ArklePig said:



			I've always wanted a herd of goats. I live in a 3 bed semi so when I get the lotto win and I have a few acres maybe 😂
		
Click to expand...

Oh gosh me too. Pygmies for additional cuteness and chaos factor.


----------



## Widgeon (19 April 2022)

I love rabbits too. If I had an actual fortune (as this is what rabbits cost to keep) I would have a special Rabbit Barn. It would be amazing - like an American horse barn but with very small gauge fencing for the outdoor pens. I'd employ a Rabbit Groom to keep it all clean and lovely and then I would spend my time sitting on the floor talking to the rabbits, drinking coffee, and chatting to visitors.


----------



## Hackback (19 April 2022)

As a child I always wanted pet rats and as a divorce present to myself I finally got a couple, followed by a couple more after their demise. Sadly current OH is allergic to them. 

But years ago whilst still a child and on holiday somewhere we visited a pet shop where they had two absolutely huge rats in a glass cage, like rabbit size rats. I've always wanted some of those but can't find out what they were. Google didn't exist then and nothing comes up now, other than African pouched rats or something, but I can't find any evidence of them being brought to the UK as pets.


----------



## AFishOutOfWater (19 April 2022)

Widgeon said:



			I love rabbits too. If I had an actual fortune (as this is what rabbits cost to keep) I would have a special Rabbit Barn. It would be amazing - like an American horse barn but with very small gauge fencing for the outdoor pens. I'd employ a Rabbit Groom to keep it all clean and lovely and then I would spend my time sitting on the floor talking to the rabbits, drinking coffee, and chatting to visitors.
		
Click to expand...

I volunteer to be Rabbit Groom!


----------



## AFishOutOfWater (19 April 2022)

Hackback said:



			As a child I always wanted pet rats and as a divorce present to myself I finally got a couple, followed by a couple more after their demise. Sadly current OH is allergic to them.

But years ago whilst still a child and on holiday somewhere we visited a pet shop where they had two absolutely huge rats in a glass cage, like rabbit size rats. I've always wanted some of those but can't find out what they were. Google didn't exist then and nothing comes up now, other than African pouched rats or something, but I can't find any evidence of them being brought to the UK as pets.
		
Click to expand...

Gambian Pouched Rats? There's a couple of  breeders in this group - Exotic Pet Keepers Uk and Europe | Facebook


----------



## AFishOutOfWater (19 April 2022)

I am a shameless weird pet enabler.....sorrynotsorry

Though ethics is arguably an issue but im not getting into it all here, just do your research please folks


----------



## AShetlandBitMeOnce (19 April 2022)

A Possum, a Slow Loris and an Otter.

Oh and a Kuokka - that's top of the list!


----------



## Errin Paddywack (19 April 2022)

I have always loved Tapirs, they just seem so cute and friendly.


----------



## Karran (19 April 2022)

Absolutely in love with Okapis. But having a Cheetah would be very cool too.

Slightly less wild, I've always wanted a "big" parrot. Like a macaw. Unfortunately with the collection of birds, dogs, tort and Sharemare, I just don't have the time to do one justice. I would also love a marine tank and loved all the photos that were posted in the fishkeeping thread.


----------



## AFishOutOfWater (19 April 2022)

Oh! just remembered. ONE OF THESE




also, a  FOWLR tank. Like 3-400l. 
And a koi pond (+/- some of my beloved wakins of course.)

Eta there's very few animals I don't adore/wouldn't willing own if it was ethical to do so! seahorses are a pipe dream for some time in the future too.


----------



## MotherOfChickens (19 April 2022)

Well, if I could do them justice, I would have an octopus. But I’d prefer to have an octopus that I could go visit, than have one in the house. Although that would be cool if they were agreeable and they could have what they wanted on TV for sure.


----------



## Wishfilly (20 April 2022)

With all these people suggesting various big/exotic cats, was thinking I would definitely love to have an African Wild Dog, and/or a Maned Wolf.


----------



## milliepops (20 April 2022)

I take it that it's a sign i have grown up at last, that i don't actually want anything 

(except more ponieeeeeeeees!!! oh dear, i am still 10 years old after all)


----------



## EventingMum (20 April 2022)

As a child I wanted a pet monkey, I think the idea came from reading the Swallows and Amazons book where Captain Flint had one called Gibber! Now I'm happy with dogs and our remaining house cat, oh, and of course, horses!


----------



## AFishOutOfWater (20 April 2022)

milliepops said:



			I take it that it's a sign i have grown up at last, that i don't actually want anything 

(except more ponieeeeeeeees!!! oh dear, i am still 10 years old after all)
		
Click to expand...

Not even a unicorn?


----------



## PurBee (20 April 2022)

Praying mantis - theyre sooo weird i find then fascinating - and they are kinda groovy as they love a boogie 😁


----------



## windswoo (20 April 2022)

Orangutan and a sloth.
They can both live in the trees at the back of the yard.


----------



## SatansLittleHelper (21 April 2022)

Aside horses and dogs, my favourite animals are parrots and I live with 9 of them (Greenwing Macaw,  Yellow NapedAmazon,  Dutch blue Lovebird,  AfricanGrey,  2 Senegals and 3 Black HeadedCaiques)  Plus I have rabbits, gerbils, Crested Geckos and an Ackie Monitor
Other that that I guess it would be Alpacas ❤️❤️❤️

I have a ton of roaches too but I'm afraid they are dinner for Stretch, the Monitor lizard 🦎 🙈🤣


----------



## Lois Lame (21 April 2022)

I'd like a little herd of wild piglets. I saw some two or three years ago, trotting along up the hill past my garden, not caring to stick around due to distant shots from a rifle. 

They were GORGEOUS. Various colours of black and chestnut, somewhat spotty. They looked like they'd all come from the same litter.

I ran up to the back fence to prolong my view, trying to hide among the bushes so as not to scare them off. But they saw me of course and scarpered quick smart.

.


----------



## Wishfilly (21 April 2022)

SatansLittleHelper said:



			Aside horses and dogs, my favourite animals are parrots and I live with 9 of them (Greenwing Macaw,  Yellow NapedAmazon,  Dutch blue Lovebird,  AfricanGrey,  2 Senegals and 3 Black HeadedCaiques)  Plus I have rabbits, gerbils, Crested Geckos and an Ackie Monitor
Other that that I guess it would be Alpacas ❤️❤️❤️

I have a ton of roaches too but I'm afraid they are dinner for Stretch, the Monitor lizard 🦎 🙈🤣
		
Click to expand...

Ackie monitors are super cool!


----------



## AFishOutOfWater (21 April 2022)

SatansLittleHelper said:



			Aside horses and dogs, my favourite animals are parrots and I live with 9 of them (Greenwing Macaw,  Yellow NapedAmazon,  Dutch blue Lovebird,  AfricanGrey,  2 Senegals and 3 Black HeadedCaiques)  Plus I have rabbits, gerbils, Crested Geckos and an Ackie Monitor
Other that that I guess it would be Alpacas ❤️❤️❤️

I have a ton of roaches too but I'm afraid they are dinner for Stretch, the Monitor lizard 🦎 🙈🤣
		
Click to expand...

can't believe you didn't say jumping spider for your wishlist....


----------



## SatansLittleHelper (21 April 2022)

Cowrie said:



			can't believe you didn't say jumping spider for your wishlist....
		
Click to expand...

Hmmm yeah, I'm gonna need one of those.....


----------



## AFishOutOfWater (21 April 2022)

SatansLittleHelper said:



			Hmmm yeah, I'm gonna need one of those.....
		
Click to expand...

Several**


----------



## BeansNsausages (30 April 2022)

Hyena.


----------



## Griffin (30 April 2022)

I adore my house rabbits so much but I would love to adopt some guinea pigs (obviously not to live with the rabbits). I just don't have the space though for them inside though.

My ultimate dream pet would be a squirrel! I don't care what colour because all squirrels are cute in my opinion! I get so excited when I see squirrels out and about.


----------



## flat3 (30 April 2022)

Otters and penguins for me 🤩

I do have a phobia of fish though so would need to work through that 🤔


----------



## Esmae (1 May 2022)

A Jaguar.  So beautiful.


----------



## Ratface (1 May 2022)

A giraffe, please.  I love the way they blend in with their environment and then you suddenly notice their huge eyes and long eyelashes peering out of some random foliage . . .


----------



## spotty_pony (1 May 2022)

After looking after one this week I now really want a pig!!


----------



## Amymay (1 May 2022)

A Sloth and a Lion please.  Oh, and an Otter 😀


----------



## adamntitch (2 May 2022)

Caol Ila said:



			No other takers for the roaches??

They are adorable. Look at this random man on the internet with his cockroach! He looks so happy. One day, OH will give in







Click to expand...

if you want a pair i have a few going spare lol


----------



## adamntitch (2 May 2022)

coconut/robber crab i know where i can get one but there nearly £400 each lol


----------



## TPO (2 May 2022)

A panda, specifically a baby panda 🐼 

They always seem to be up to something and just rolling about getting stuck places. Too cute


----------



## cobgoblin (2 May 2022)

Griffin said:



			I 

My ultimate dream pet would be a squirrel! I don't care what colour because all squirrels are cute in my opinion! I get so excited when I see squirrels out and about.
		
Click to expand...

You are welcome to one of our squirrels....its enormously fat and has chewed a hole in one of the wheelie bins. You can hear it thudding about in there and ripping all the plastic bags. If you open the lid it leaps out vertically like a bad tempered jack -in- the -box !


----------



## Bucked_off (3 May 2022)

Hmm... so many animals to choose from. 

A beluga. I think they're adorable. My friends also call me Jelly Belly Beluga (don't ask). Not very realistic but oh well.
Turtles. 2 named Frank and Ralph
Dogs- Australian Shepherd, Samoyed, basically any mid sized or largeish breed.
Ducks- I have three right now- Puddles, Splash, and Lucky (we call him Lucky Ducky). They're all Rouen ducks, so they just look like really big Mallards. But I think Runner Ducks (they're hillarious) and Cayuga ducks (I want one named Pepper) are also amazing
Goats- they're hilarious. But I'd have so much trouble keeping them contained
a donkey- especially a mini. So cute!!
I'll probably think of lots more I wish I'd added after I post this, but this sums up my top non-horse picks.


----------



## palo1 (4 May 2022)

I would like to be able to sensibly keep (in a suitable amount of space) both camels and giraffes.  I know camels are not everyone's cup of tea but they truly are extraordinary animals.  And giraffes....just too beautiful.   I mean a camel can go just about anywhere and they are intelligent, loyal, tough and wonderfully bizarre looking!! For now though, dog and ponies are enough work lol.


----------



## TwyfordM (13 May 2022)

Serval, cheetah and black leopard. A couple of elephants and a big monitor lizard. Maybe a zebra or two as well 🤣


----------



## MagicMelon (18 May 2022)

Moobli said:



			I’d love a pet fox … despite me also thinking it wouldn’t be right or fair to keep a wild animal as a pet 🙄😬
		
Click to expand...

Same here! They always look so fun but would never have one for that reason. Ive also thought ferrets look fun but I wouldnt like to have to keep meat to feed them. Would happily collect cats given the choice, would like to rescue them. Id also quite like a zebra, I know some people do have them, I do think they should be in the wild but Id just find it interesting to see how they were different from horses (more wild?).


----------



## poiuytrewq (19 May 2022)

If love a monkey! Not in a cage just swinging round the house 🤣 
They used to sell marmosets and some other little monkey babies in the pet shop I passed on my way home from school 😥
I used to walk a long way to a different bus stop so I could go via the pet shop, they just mesmerised me. 
Obviously shocking looking back and not something I’d ever do really. They are just such amazing little things


----------



## adamntitch (21 May 2022)

SatansLittleHelper said:



			Aside horses and dogs, my favourite animals are parrots and I live with 9 of them (Greenwing Macaw,  Yellow NapedAmazon,  Dutch blue Lovebird,  AfricanGrey,  2 Senegals and 3 Black HeadedCaiques)  Plus I have rabbits, gerbils, Crested Geckos and an Ackie Monitor
Other that that I guess it would be Alpacas ❤️❤️❤️

I have a ton of roaches too but I'm afraid they are dinner for Stretch, the Monitor lizard 🦎 🙈🤣
		
Click to expand...

aww do you have sonny back or is it a diffrent gw


----------



## SatansLittleHelper (22 May 2022)

adamntitch said:



			aww do you have sonny back or is it a diffrent gw
		
Click to expand...

Same Sonny, he's 21 next year 😍😍


----------



## adamntitch (22 May 2022)

SatansLittleHelper said:



			Same Sonny, he's 21 next year 😍😍
		
Click to expand...

aww thats amazing he was always a fav of mine and what started my love of gw x


----------

